# California AHJs - do you accept deferred solar plans?



## Yikes (Jan 8, 2020)

My understanding of the California energy codes effective 1/1/2020 is that new buildings must have solar PV (whereas before they only need space for the future solar PV).

For you building officials and plan checkers: do you accept deferred submittal per CBC 107.3.4.1 for the solar design?  Do you require calcs for the proposed solar fraction, or can this be deferred as well?


----------



## e hilton (Jan 8, 2020)

I think i would accept a deferred submittal, with the clear understanding that some critical milestone could not be passed until the submittal was submitted and approved.  Like maybe the final inspection.  Also with the understanding that if they start before the submittal is approved, no allowance will be made for potential cost increase later.  ie ... roof complete including shingles, and now you find out the rafters or trusses are inadequate?  Too bad, fix it.


----------



## ICE (Jan 8, 2020)

My AHJ appears to be convinced that a solar electrical plan check has to be performed and approved prior to issuing a building permit.  This new rule is definitely going to add to the plan checkers workload.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2020)

I do accept Deferred Submittals. 
Structural Engineers design the loads into the design. 
"Infrastructure" (conduit, space in the panels, etcetera) is shown on the Electrical Plans. 
The solar install is normally done by a subcontractor, we require a seperate permit. 
There are No C of O's issued with out the solar.


----------

